# 12 Volt Wiring Color Coding



## GoVols

In the ceiling I have red/white 12V wiring and blue/white wiring. I'm guessing that the red/white wires are switched and the blue/white are not. I say that simply because the wiring at the overhead lights in the center of the OB are red/white and look like a switched configuration (with the wall switch by the door), and the wiring at the lights in the bunkroom are blue/white.

Can anyone confirm this? I need a direct wire to pull to the center roof vent so I can wire up a soon-to-be purchased Turbo Maxx vent fan.


----------



## cookie9933

It's easy enough to test the wires. Use a test light or voltmeter if you can get to the copper conductor, or else use a magnetic compass next to the wire. Current flowing should deflect the compass needle.

Either that or try to locate a wiring schematic. Assuming, of course, that Keystone consistently uses the same wire colors in all trailers of the same model.









Bill


----------



## CamperAndy

Well it is a 50-50 chance you are right!!!

There is very little chance there is a standard color code for the wiring used so the best path is to test EVERYTHING!


----------



## 3LEES

GoVols said:


> In the ceiling I have red/white 12V wiring and blue/white wiring. I'm guessing that the red/white wires are switched and the blue/white are not. I say that simply because the wiring at the overhead lights in the center of the OB are red/white and look like a switched configuration (with the wall switch by the door), and the wiring at the lights in the bunkroom are blue/white.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? I need a direct wire to pull to the center roof vent so I can wire up a soon-to-be purchased Turbo Maxx vent fan.


I had the same problem...deciding where and how to wire my Turbo Maxx.

I decided that I needed to get to a light swtich. I knew that there would be a hot, unswitched line I could tap into. I tried to access the switches at the door, but no way to feed a wire. So I took down the ceiling speaker near the bathroom, opened the switches in the bathroom and found a hot wire in the wall that ran up into the ceiling near the speaker hole.

I disconnected the hot wire (after turning the breakers off) from the switch, tied a pull string to the wire and pulled the wire into the ceiling. I then attached a new wire to the pull string along with the original wire and pull them both back into the switch area.

When I took the trim down from the ceiling vent/fan in the main cabin, I was able to fish the other end of the wire from the speaker hole to the vent.

Then you just have to follow the directions and hook it up!

Dan


----------



## N7OQ

Well in house wiring white is netural and colored wires are hot, the battery has a white wire to neg and the neg is grounded so it would be the netural. It would be nice to have a schematic of the whole trailer.

Let me know how you like your fan, I have been thinking about getting one too.


----------

